# RNs-315 firmware Update?



## titomb345 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey all. Long story short, I had to threaten to sue VW to get them to fix the broken RCD-510 in my car. They decided to swap it out with an RNS-315. Turns out, the one they put in my car has the old firmware (Software 0011), which does not include the ability to control Bluetooth audio nor display track information.

Is it possible to update the firmware myself? Or do I have to take it back to the dealership? Is this even possible? Thanks!


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

it does control bluetooth phone and audio streaming, I have one of the early ones (software version 0010) and it even has internal bluetooth phone module (just have to code it properly) !

Sent from my MB611 using Tapatalk 2


----------

